# Company of Heroes maps & steam?



## timpie (Feb 7, 2009)

I purchases coh via steam. Now I want to install aditional
maps. The maps downloaded come with the instruction on how and where to save them. It seems that the whole file structure is different when the game is installed via steam compared to when installed from disk. Anyone know how to solve this? I contacted steam and relic, but neither one wants to help:down:.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't really feel like typing the whole guide I found on the WWW out, so here's a link.

http://planetcoh.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Articles.Detail&id=22

Also, instead of CoH being in a THQ folder, it will most likely be under the "C:\Program File\Steam" folder.


----------



## timpie (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. Thanks for the link, but it does not work.
I also play skirmish a lot and the maps don't show there either.


----------



## Smiles n' grins (Jun 8, 2007)

I read another thread that people are having problems trying to do it with Steam. 
You might try posting your problem at the Steam forum.

*if the link above doesn't work here it is: http://store.steampowered.com/forums/


----------

